# Simple board cut design.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

As simple as it gets. I will be making one of these next. I am not sure it will allow for me to shoot finger brace style though. Hmm. Feel free to the design. As lame as it may be.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

here is a slight variation which may allow for finger bracing better. I am still not completely happy with it. Any input?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok one more try. Modified on the original I posted above. I like this design.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Ok one more try. Modified on the original I posted above. I like this design.


I realized this is a tad off. I will correct it and post again.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Recurvemaster You may want to radius the sharp corners to add strength, especially if you decide to make the slingshot from a board rather than multiplex or plywood, Pic below. Are you adding the grip feature from your last effort? Seems like a great idea. I have only made 8 so far so I am no expert, but to date what worked best for me was to measure my hand as if I was holding a slingshot, and design to those dimensions. I also formed some clay into the shape of a slingshot and patterned off the clay model. Just some ideas, in the end whatever works for you is right.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Recurvemaster You may want to radius the sharp corners to add strength, especially if you decide to make the slingshot from a board rather than multiplex or plywood, Pic below. Are you adding the grip feature from your last effort? Seems like a great idea. I have only made 8 so far so I am no expert, but to date what worked best for me was to measure my hand as if I was holding a slingshot, and design to those dimensions. I also formed some clay into the shape of a slingshot and patterned off the clay model. Just some ideas, in the end whatever works for you is right.


I like the curves you added. I may have to implement that. I will however be making these from plywood with the grip feature on my previous ones. I will post updates.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

May I add my variation on your design?

I know I changed a lot... results of my ongoing Phoenix work. Hope you like it.

Jörg


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

JoergS said:


> May I add my variation on your design?
> 
> I know I changed a lot... results of my ongoing Phoenix work. Hope you like it.
> 
> Jörg


Now THAT is one sexy looking design!


----------

